# Necrons for sale



## Terminus Decree (Dec 3, 2012)

Before I get your hopes up or anything I'd say that this is aimed at people who live near Canberra, Australia (however minor that portion of people is on here). So for sale are 2 sets of necron immortals/deathmarks, 2 sets of warriors and a set of lychguard/praetorians. I've only opened them to see that all pieces r included (which they are) however I've built a single warrior from one of the warrior sets which I'll include if still wanted. Reason for selling, I never really got into the necrons and havnt the time to put any required effort in to them, also I have a grey knights army that I wish to add to with money from these necrons if they sell. If interested let me know. 

Thanks.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Moved to trading area

Best of luck with the sale.


----------

